# Converting switch to electric



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

I have several aristo switches that came as manual and want to convert them to electrical. I do not see anything in their catalog, so can it be done? For outdoor installation, what are most people having the best success with?


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I put the LGB turnout motors on mine. They are a direct fit.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Aristo-Craft makes their ART 11298 Slow Motion Switch which is what most Aristo-Craft owners probably use. As mentioned the LGB switch motors can also be used and they work well but they are quite a bit more expensive plus the LGB switch machine does not include the electrical switch to activate the switch motor while the Aristo-Craft Slow Motion Switch does.

There is a lot of information on the Aristo-Craft Forum about their switch control.

http://www.aristocraft.com/vbulleti...hid=107518

http://www.aristocraft.com/vbulleti...low+motion


http://www.aristocraft.com/techinfo/pdf/11298wire.pdf

http://www.aristocraft.com/techinfo...TCH_1J.jpg

With the Aristo-Craft Slow Motion Switch it is recommended that (if used outside) a rubber cement should be used to waterproof the switch control.

There are other significant differences between the Aristo and LGB switch machines which is to be expected considering the price difference.

Jerry


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

There's also the train-li unit. Like the Aristo unit but nicer. You'd like any of them.


----------

